# diamond black ice & Marquis



## Jamesh76 (May 9, 2007)

Yes if you are going to continue to shoot that bow I would reccomend getting a new string and cable. 

I own a 06 black ice. the only problem that I have had with it is that the bottom limb cracked. it was under wannanty so no problems there. It was replaced within a week. 

The things I like about the black ice. ( all things will seem different to others)

1. draw cycle. Very smooth
2. quiet
3. no hand shock
4. i found it easier to tune than any other bow i have had in the past. 


other consideration. 
1. lack of speed. shooting in at 268 fps.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

sorry I should have mentioned that I am worried about the limbs being cracked on the high country after the cable breaking as I was at full draw. The limbs have vibra check armor on them, so it is diffucult to determine if the limbs are cracked.

what poundage is your bow 60? 70?
what arrow weight are you shooting?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

I own a 07 black ice and love the bow. I am getting 272 fps at 70 pounds, 28.5" draw and 407 grain arrow. Like what was said before it is not the fastest bow in the world but it shoots like a dream. It is my favorite bow I have owned and I have had a lot.


----------



## pinwheeled (Apr 27, 2008)

I have a 08 Black Ice. I am getting 302 feet with a 350 grain arrow at about 29" draw set at 70 lbs. The bow is smooth and nice to shoot. It is quiet no shock. I think it shoots just as nice if not better then my Switchback XT and its faster then my XT. Very forgiving bow. I use it to shoot spots and do very well with it.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

i've shot both and I have to say I like the marquis. If your doing target shooting the long ata length will give some stability and the short stop makes the feel even better. just my 2 cents shoot what feels right to you.


----------



## Razoo97 (Oct 24, 2006)

I have the 07 Black Ice, cranked at 70lbs, 28.5 draw, 400gr beman, tipped with 100gr Slick Tricks. I have had no problems with it, sweet shooting bow.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

btw if you can try the justice do so. I have it and personaly I think it feels better for me than the black ice.


----------



## Btech39 (Nov 28, 2007)

*Black ice*

I have an 07 Black Ice. I shot many others before making the decision. I feel it is one of the smoothest drawing bows out there. Very underated in my opionion. The Marquis is sweet also but I liked the feel of the Black Ice a little better.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

will the marquis fit in a plano pillar-lock case. ($30 dollar version)


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I like my BI better than any other bow I have shot, especially any binary or dual cam bow. Having said that, I think the Marquis might be as good or better. Both are pretty "tame" in terms of draw cycle and shooting comfort and won't match the speed of the dual cam bows.
You can get the Marquis or the Gander Mtn. Elite which is very similar on the gander web site for something like $540, a great price.


----------



## Zed (Nov 22, 2008)

This is the case I have. http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...&parentType=index&indexId=cat20017&hasJS=true

anyone know if the Marquis will fit?


----------



## ReadyAimLoose (Jun 13, 2008)

My marquis sleeps in this exact case. Wish it held more than 6 arrows tho


----------



## birdieboy12 (Nov 5, 2008)

I have the Marquis and I've very happy with it. It's smooth and forgiving. But, as always it's a personal thing. Good luck.


----------



## ILLINOISBOY (Jan 27, 2008)

*My Black Ice*

I have shot a ton of bows. I was ithchin' for a new one and asked the bow expert Richard, at Lamars in Rockmart, Ga what his favorite pick was for 08 in his bow shop. He said the Black Ice. I bought one off AT and he was right. Smooth, Quiet, Very Forgiving, and Suweet Looking. Took Two 8 pt P&Y's with it this season.


----------



## ILLINOISBOY (Jan 27, 2008)

*My Black Ice*

I have shot a ton of bows. I was ithchin' for a new one and asked the bow expert Richard, at Lamars in Rockmart, Ga what his favorite pick was for 08 in his bow shop. He said the Black Ice. I bought one off AT and he was right. Smooth, Quiet, Very Forgiving, and Suweet Looking. Took Two 8 pt P&Y's with it this season at 33 and 37 yards with it.


----------



## ansarha (Nov 30, 2008)

i just bought a 08 Black ice target and its one sweet shooting bow. my hunting bow is a high country set at 50lbs single cam and its a pain to draw and my black ice is set at 61 lbs so much nicer drawing looks like i am going to get another for hunting :thumbs_up


----------



## SwampDog32 (Jan 3, 2008)

Hate to tell the guy above. But you might want to get your or your shops chrono checked. No way it shot 302. I shoot a 29.5 draw with Easton Axis arrows 340's and I only shot 276. Not the fastest but the best feeling by far. Just my Opinion though.


----------



## Skaggs (Mar 6, 2008)

*Black Ice*

I have the 08 Black ice dont know what it chronos or anything but love it been shootin` matthews for 3 bows but had a friend tell me to look at 1 of these before I bought a dxt shot both and honestly havent looked back since looks ,speed ,light weight ,and quiet no handshock faster than my xt and lighter good brace height Very happy


----------

